# Solo Show of Performance Artist



## The_Traveler (Jul 15, 2016)

Taking publicity shots for a local theater. 
Lighting was, as usual, crap.  Lots of hot spots, gelled spots, deep shadows 
The publicist picked this for their playbill and ads.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2016)

Theaters is tough!  Nicely done, Lew.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks
It is good practice for street photography.


----------



## mat wildlife (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like a nicely captured dramatic moment. However, the half of a chair, the light leaking through the doors, the shadowy non-set BG, and the triangle of black in the left FG are distractions for me.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice capture of the reality of the scene. Cloning out the bits of light in the background would have been a minor detail but useful. I also would have liked the chair whole.
Also would have cropped off a bit of the top to get rid of the very bright sections of hose. They kinda grab attention.


----------

